# Seamaster 300 White Dial



## avalvo (Feb 26, 2011)

Any one seen it in the flash yet?









Sent from my LYA-L29 using Tapatalk


----------



## CTSteve (Mar 24, 2014)

avalvo said:


> Any one seen it in the flash yet?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Oooooh that sure is purdy.

Sent from my SM-G935T using Tapatalk


----------



## azcats1818 (Mar 27, 2019)

When are they hitting stores?


----------



## solesman (Dec 3, 2009)

November according to the Omega website. Looks amazing on black rubber strap.











azcats1818 said:


> When are they hitting stores?


----------



## 6R15 (Mar 3, 2015)

Planning on getting one myself on the strap. Question is if I should get this or the new Planet Ocean with orange ceramic and white dial


----------



## solesman (Dec 3, 2009)

The orange and white PO looks great I think. More of a fun watch.Would need to see the orange bezel in my hand. Unsure how it truly looks.



6R15 said:


> Planning on getting one myself on the strap. Question is if I should get this or the new Planet Ocean with orange ceramic and white dial


----------



## GreatScott (Nov 19, 2016)

Imagine this watch with a GMT black bezel and a black GMT hand going all the way to the end of the dial, not the crappy small GMT numbers on the inside like they are currently doing. That would be freaking awesome.

Sent from my Pixel 2 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## Covenant (Apr 22, 2009)

6R15 said:


> Planning on getting one myself on the strap. Question is if I should get this or the new Planet Ocean with orange ceramic and white dial


I'd definitely get the Seamaster instead. The PO's proportions are all wrong, for me at least, and the case finishing is a level above on the SMP.

I'm eagerly awaiting the white dial too. The Blue is the winner from the colorways available so far IMO, but this white could dethrone it.


----------



## anonymousmoose (Sep 17, 2007)

That is nice! If I'd didn't own a 2541 I'd probably have gone Seamaster Pro over Planet Ocean


----------



## Kirkawall (Mar 28, 2015)

Viaited my AD last week and he AD had some superb high-rez pix of this piece -- it is lovely, but very shiny, almost plasticky, in the pix, and didn't seem to offer the different "faces/expressions" under different lighting that is so much a hallmark of this watch (although it's a famously tricky piece to photograph well, so perhaps it will be different in the metal). I was very tempted but think I'll stick with the classic black dial for legibility and changeability under different conditions. Would be hard to give that up, IMO. Sure is striking tho.


----------



## NTJW (May 28, 2019)

It really looks great, and I think its one of the best looking white dial sports watch in current releases. The only other option to me is the white dialed daytona, but that'll cost you 3 of these, and tbh I will pass and take this seamaster, the titanium, and the blue as well, and be done with it for a daytona's price lmao

Sent from my SM-N970F using Tapatalk


----------



## keisuke_z (Jan 9, 2012)

avalvo said:


> Any one seen it in the flash yet?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 gawd that's a beautiful watch. It's actually the only one of this generation of SMPs that I really like..


----------



## PizGloria (May 18, 2019)

I must say, I really like the Great White dial. Certainly more striking than the grey dial with the blue bezel.


----------



## GreatScott (Nov 19, 2016)

GreatScott said:


> Imagine this watch with a GMT black bezel and a black GMT hand going all the way to the end of the dial, not the crappy small GMT numbers on the inside like they are currently doing. That would be freaking awesome.
> 
> Sent from my Pixel 2 XL using Tapatalk


Can someone do a Photoshop of this? Long thin black hand with a triangle about the size of an hour marker. And, if you are really good, a bezel with 2,4,6,8,10,12,14,16,18,20,22,and triangle.

Sent from my Pixel 2 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## Dark Overlord (Jul 18, 2016)

6R15 said:


> Planning on getting one myself on the strap. Question is if I should get this or the new Planet Ocean with orange ceramic and white dial


that is a tough choice. This one looks great to me in all the pics but the new POs are very tempting, both the chrono and the 3 hander. I'm anxiously awaiting them to arrive in the OBs near me.


----------



## keisuke_z (Jan 9, 2012)

Actually a question I have is... would you spring for this new one or go for a great white?  I know they're both different watches but if I was considering just purely for a white dial?


----------



## CasinoRoyale (Oct 23, 2017)

Oh jeez, this looks so much better in real pictures than in the website render....


----------



## WatchEater666 (May 27, 2019)

...juicy


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Some colours just pair well with others. Where the grey dial is meh, the white dial and black strap jumps out at you. Definitely one on the radar.


----------



## anonymousmoose (Sep 17, 2007)

I do like white dial black bezel look. Got this a few years ago


----------



## Micmicmotorbike (Dec 28, 2013)

Can't wait to see it in person. Some watches loom great in pics and not so much in person. (This was the rolex hulk for me). And others OK in pics and amazing in person. (Blnr aka batman for me). I learned not to judge till u see it in person. But pics do look great.


----------



## jusia (Jun 7, 2017)

Looks great!


----------



## carlhaluss (Oct 27, 2007)

Omega SMP 300 in white. The white dial not yet released, this is a carnet (sample) piece at local Boutique. While I am not looking to get one, I think this is the nicest dial yet on the new Seamaster. And it does look good on the rubber strap as well. Should have got more pics, though!


----------



## issey.miyake (Mar 8, 2011)

Looks great on the rubber strap!


----------



## lo_scrivano (Dec 23, 2017)

Wow beautiful watch!


----------



## 2star (Nov 2, 2018)

I'm curious when are they hitting the stores. I have been looking to add a white dial watch to my collection to spice things up. Hopefully i can add one of these babies to my collection before the year runs out.


----------



## Itgb (Oct 10, 2014)

2star said:


> I'm curious when are they hitting the stores.


November was the latest info I've heard.


----------



## solesman (Dec 3, 2009)

Thanks for posting that Carl. White on black rubber is a beauty! I won't be getting one either though :-d



carlhaluss said:


> Omega SMP 300 in white. The white dial not yet released, this is a carnet (sample) piece at local Boutique. While I am not looking to get one, I think this is the nicest dial yet on the new Seamaster. And it does look good on the rubber strap as well. Should have got more pics, though!


----------



## HiggsBoson (Oct 12, 2009)

Very nice indeed. I'm surprised who much I like it, as I don't really like 'skeleton' hands.


----------



## Teppka (Mar 2, 2016)

Even though I think it looks nice, it doesn't do justice to ceramic dial. Black and grey ones do.


----------



## puckerth (Jul 16, 2015)

Teppka said:


> Even though I think it looks nice, it doesn't do justice to ceramic dial. Black and grey ones do.


Agree with you. It's definitely a looker and different than what I'm used to. Not sure I'm sold on it as a ceramic though.


----------



## hugof3C (Aug 3, 2017)

puckerth said:


> Agree with you. It's definitely a looker and different than what I'm used to. Not sure I'm sold on it as a ceramic though.


which is why I don't think we'll be seeing a true successor to the great white, 
the marketing department is clearly running the show, and ceramics is a box that must be ticked


----------



## Kirkawall (Mar 28, 2015)

puckerth said:


> Agree with you. It's definitely a looker and different than what I'm used to. Not sure I'm sold on it as a ceramic though.


Agree. Hard to tell from the pix thus far but seems to preserve the glossy, almost plasticky sheen of the ceramic dial without the contrast, precision wave detailing and interplay with the light of some of the other versions.


----------



## Rahul718 (Jul 27, 2014)

This looks fantastic but my only gripe is sometimes it's hard to see the differentiation of the waves among the white dial. Does anyone else feel that way?


----------



## solesman (Dec 3, 2009)

I'd prefer it with 2254.50 style sword hands but having them painted black adds decent contrast so they look kind of ok.



HiggsBoson said:


> Very nice indeed. I'm surprised who much I like it, as I don't really like 'skeleton' hands.


----------



## carlhaluss (Oct 27, 2007)

Rahul718 said:


> This looks fantastic but my only gripe is sometimes it's hard to see the differentiation of the waves among the white dial. Does anyone else feel that way?


Like most other watches, I would definitely see it in real life. It looked great to me, and even more "Polar White" than my pic.


----------



## Ocean Atlantic 84 (Jun 22, 2018)

I’m really looking forward to this! It may be my first omega!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## greent54 (Apr 7, 2018)

carlhaluss said:


> Like most other watches, I would definitely see it in real life. It looked great to me, and even more "Polar White" than my pic.


Wise I didn't have the blue version this one is very nice

Sent from my SM-N975F using Tapatalk


----------



## Artie Lange (Oct 18, 2007)

NTJW said:


> one of the best looking white dial sports watch in current releases. The only other option to me is the white dialed daytona


There's also this, which I'd say looks better than both of those:


----------



## carlhaluss (Oct 27, 2007)

Artie Lange said:


> There's also this, which I'd say looks better than both of those:


That is stunning! Although I do prefer contrasting black bezel, I might feel different when I see this one in real life.


----------



## Artie Lange (Oct 18, 2007)

carlhaluss said:


> That is stunning! Although I do prefer contrasting black bezel, I might feel different when I see this one in real life.


I like the white ceramic bezel with the white dial, not many to choose from though


----------



## Kirkawall (Mar 28, 2015)

That Oris is a beauty. Can imagine some problems with legibility tho.


----------



## NTJW (May 28, 2019)

Artie Lange said:


> There's also this, which I'd say looks better than both of those:


While that watch is a beauty, I personally think its a bit too pale for my tastes, I do pile the contrasting bezel instead of all white, but then again its just me..

Sent from my SM-N970F using Tapatalk


----------



## heb (Feb 24, 2006)

Someone earlier said it looked "plasticy". I'll go along with that.

heb


----------



## HiggsBoson (Oct 12, 2009)

heb said:


> Someone earlier said it looked "plasticy". I'll go along with that.
> 
> heb


Think I'd like to see it in the 'flesh' before commenting. :think:


----------



## HiggsBoson (Oct 12, 2009)

6R15 said:


> Planning on getting one myself on the strap. Question is if I should get this or the new Planet Ocean with orange ceramic and white dial


I agree, two very nice watches. However, if the PO with Orange bezel was 40mm, I'd go for that in a heartbeat.


----------



## solesman (Dec 3, 2009)

It's due for release pretty soon I gather? 



HiggsBoson said:


> I agree, two very nice watches. However, if the PO with Orange bezel was 40mm, I'd go for that in a heartbeat.


----------



## HiggsBoson (Oct 12, 2009)

solesman said:


> It's due for release pretty soon I gather?


Too many nice watches on my radar, at the moment. It's unquestionably going to end in tears! :-d


----------



## anonymousmoose (Sep 17, 2007)

My wife has something like this one, very elegant and didnt break the bank like an Omega would have


----------



## anonymousmoose (Sep 17, 2007)

HiggsBoson said:


> Too many nice watches on my radar, at the moment. It's unquestionably going to end in tears! :-d


I stayed away from WUS for years and now that I got a new PO I'm back. The influence is just terrible.

If I ever win the lottery jackpot I tell you I'll be the AD's favourite customer.


----------



## HiggsBoson (Oct 12, 2009)

anonymousmoose said:


> I stayed away from WUS for years and now that I got a new PO I'm back. The influence is just terrible.
> 
> If I ever win the lottery jackpot I tell you I'll be the AD's favourite customer.


I know exactly what you mean! :-d
1. This place, it's full of amazing watches and plenty of great reasons to buy them. 
2. Load of great guy's hang out here to 'help' us convince ourselves that we really do *need* that special new piece!
Oh Man, my wife warned me about this place....


----------



## Kgriffin18 (May 23, 2016)

Looks really nice!


----------



## ramp1516 (Jun 29, 2015)

I am seriously considering buying this ceramic white dial Seamaster 300M when it is released this November, however I do not like the bracelet on this current model, and much prefer some of the other 20MM bracelets from prior gen Seamasters, and Planet Oceans, etc. If I bought the ceramic white dial Seamaster, I would get it on rubber, then purchase a different model bracelet separately ( through the AD or Ebay) With that said, I am trying to find out if any other 20MM Omega bracelets fit the 2018 / 2019 Seamaster 300. The bracelets I am interested in are ref# 1589/858 & 1580/952 from the Planet Ocean, 1998/849 from the older Seamaster, 1574/898 from the Railmaster. I reached out to Omega’s customer service inquiring back in Sept, and got no response, so hoping someone here could advise.


----------



## Artie Lange (Oct 18, 2007)

heb said:


> Someone earlier said it looked "plasticy". I'll go along with that.


The indices and even the hands are outlined with black, so the theme is black/white which can look cheap if paired with a bracelet, though it looks better with the strap. The chrome/white PO definitely looks better on a bracelet.


----------



## Deanster (Feb 5, 2008)

I have the blue/sedna version, and I love it, but I am drawn to the lighter-dial versions also. 

The gray/blue version looks fantastic, and the blue waves on gray/sunburst dial and blue surrounds for the hour markers are imho gorgeous. 

This white-dial version has great pop, but like others above, I'm a little unsure about how it'll look in the metal... white is ironically maybe the hardest color to nail, it's awfully easy to have it look cheap and crappy, and remarkably difficult to have look sharp and attractive. 

Looking forward to seeing it in person, just have to see what I think. 

My only other thought is on the orange-bezel PO... I adore my PO 8500 XL with the orange anodized aluminum bezel, but the current orange ceramic doesn't appeal to me - the orange is very red, and while it's not an unattractive color, it just doesn't speak to me. Unfortunately, same story for the orange numerals on other PO models. 

As much as I'm a huge PO fan overall, the current SMP's top notch look, size and finish makes it tough to argue in favor of the current PO, at least for me.


----------



## greent54 (Apr 7, 2018)

Deanster said:


> I have the blue/sedna version, and I love it, but I am drawn to the lighter-dial versions also.
> 
> The gray/blue version looks fantastic, and the blue waves on gray/sunburst dial and blue surrounds for the hour markers are imho gorgeous.
> 
> ...


The Omega Seamaster nice watch just too heavy to wear on the wrist

Sent from my SM-N975F using Tapatalk


----------



## bxtime (Feb 18, 2018)

Saw the white dial Seamaster 300 the other day in person and was able to try it on as well. I'm a sucker for a white dial diver but I think its my favorite of the bunch. Stuning crisp white dial. Looked great on a black rubber strap.


----------



## GreatScott (Nov 19, 2016)

greent54 said:


> The Omega Seamaster nice watch just too heavy to wear on the wrist
> 
> Sent from my SM-N975F using Tapatalk


I have never heard this before, are you confusing it with the planet ocean 600?

Sent from my Pixel 2 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## 6R15 (Mar 3, 2015)

GreatScott said:


> I have never heard this before, are you confusing it with the planet ocean 600?
> 
> Sent from my Pixel 2 XL using Tapatalk


He's right, though. The modern Seamaster 300m on bracelet is significantly heavier than something like a 3570.50 Moonwatch. It's also heavier than the 8500 42mm PO. Something about the bracelet makes it so heavy.


----------



## Deanster (Feb 5, 2008)

greent54 said:


> The Omega Seamaster nice watch just too heavy to wear on the wrist
> 
> Sent from my SM-N975F using Tapatalk


I'll of course grant that the current wave-dial SMP 300m is larger/heavier than the classic 300m's, like my beloved 2254.

I also got the blue/sedna on strap, as the two-tone bracelets are remarkably expensive, and I wear most of my watches on straps anyhow, so I can't speak to the weight of the bracelet.

I also have nearly 8" caveman wrists, so even my PO XL 8500 or Ploprof 8500 aren't ludicrously oversized on me, but that's obviously a very different situation from someone with a less-Neanderthal bone structure.

All I can really say is that my blue/sedna SMP 300m is such a perfect mix of size/features for me that it's won a remarkably high proportion of my available wrist time since the day it showed up on my doorstep.


----------



## Kirkawall (Mar 28, 2015)

6R15 said:


> He's right, though. The modern Seamaster 300m on bracelet is significantly heavier than something like a 3570.50 Moonwatch. It's also heavier than the 8500 42mm PO. Something about the bracelet makes it so heavy.


On the bracelet it's a definitely a watch you feel. I have the OEM rubber also and find it a better match in terms of looks and comfort though I respect the work Omega has put it into the design of the bracelet and clasp. FWIW, I think the updated adjustable clasp adds significant weight -- my Seamaster Trilogy has a lighter-weight bracelet but still suffers a bit from the chunky clasp. Definitely a trade-off.


----------



## Covenant (Apr 22, 2009)

Kirkawall said:


> On the bracelet it's a definitely a watch you feel. I have the OEM rubber also and find it a better match in terms of looks and comfort though I respect the work Omega has put it into the design of the bracelet and clasp. FWIW, I think the updated adjustable clasp adds significant weight -- my Seamaster Trilogy has a lighter-weight bracelet but still suffers a bit from the chunky clasp. Definitely a trade-off.


While I don't (yet) own one, trying the SMP 300 on in store I thought the weight of the watch head was well balanced by the hefty bracelet. The overall wrist feel was surprisingly comfortable. Do owners find that the bracelet detracts from wearability long-term?


----------



## greent54 (Apr 7, 2018)

Covenant said:


> While I don't (yet) own one, trying the SMP 300 on in store I thought the weight of the watch head was well balanced by the hefty bracelet. The overall wrist feel was surprisingly comfortable. Do owners find that the bracelet detracts from wearability long-term?


Everyone is different I find the bracelet very weighty especially if you got clothes covering the Watch you're better off buying it on the plastic strap

Sent from my SM-N975F using Tapatalk


----------



## solesman (Dec 3, 2009)

Personal preference, but these watches look and feel best on the OEM rubber, particularly the white and grey/silver dial variants as the strap adds viewing contrast and feels better on the wrist.


----------



## GreatScott (Nov 19, 2016)

It's November!!!!!

Unfortunately I don't live by an AD so everyone please go to yours and post some pics and thoughts.

Sent from my Pixel 2 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## De Wolfe (Jul 23, 2015)

haven't seen it in person, but one advice I would give to everyone, never buy a white dial watch without seeing it in person, a lot of times they look different than pictures.


----------



## anonymousmoose (Sep 17, 2007)

De Wolfe said:


> haven't seen it in person, but one advice I would give to everyone, never buy a white dial watch without seeing it in person, a lot of times they look different than pictures.


I think that can be said for most watches.

Example below. Same blue watch, two different photos. Omegas offical picture at the bottom.


----------



## wooly88 (May 17, 2014)

Saw it at my local AD. I wasn’t as impressed as I was hoping. It looked nice but I’m sticking with my Sedna two toned Seamaster on rubber. 

For those who are looking for one, Hyde Park in Newport Beach, Ca had it in stock.


----------



## Covenant (Apr 22, 2009)

Saw it in person today. I think I have a new favorite over the blue. I took some quick smartphone shots, although it was difficult to capture under boutique lighting. The wave pattern to the dial is more subdued than previous colourways, while the contrast of the hands and overall legibility is much higher. The red "Seamaster" text also appears more defined and legible Vs the blue, where it appears to run together a bit more.


----------



## rob09 (Jul 4, 2014)

Tried a pre production on in Melbourne last week. Stunning in person. I was going to buy on rubber, but is very nice in person on bracelet too.


----------



## Covenant (Apr 22, 2009)

rob09 said:


> Tried a pre production on in Melbourne last week. Stunning in person. I was going to buy on rubber, but is very nice in person on bracelet too.


Great shot. I'm definitely a bracelet guy, but I thought the white dial on black rubber looked stunning too.


----------



## GreatScott (Nov 19, 2016)

I can't stop looking...










Sent from my Pixel 2 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## heb (Feb 24, 2006)

Covenant said:


> While I don't (yet) own one, trying the SMP 300 on in store I thought the weight of the watch head was well balanced by the hefty bracelet. The overall wrist feel was surprisingly comfortable. Do owners find that the bracelet detracts from wearability long-term?


It doesn't feel too heavy on my wrist. I don't get the complaints over this watch's weight. It is a friggin' stainless steel DIVER WATCH that's constructed to resist the pressure of 1000 ft of water! Buy a JLC Ultra Thin if you want light weight. HOWEVER, the steel bracelet on such a sports watch typically accounts for about 40% of the watch-on-wrist overall weight. So on a fabric strap, you can reduce the overall weight by 1/3.

heb


----------



## anonymousmoose (Sep 17, 2007)

heb said:


> It doesn't feel too heavy on my wrist. I don't get the complaints over this watch's weight. It is a friggin' stainless steel DIVER WATCH that's constructed to resist the pressure of 1000 ft of water! Buy a JLC Ultra Thin if you want light weight. HOWEVER, the steel bracelet on such a sports watch typically accounts for about 40% of the watch-on-wrist overall weight. So on a fabric strap, you can reduce the overall weight by 1/3.
> 
> heb


When I buy a divers watch I actually want to feel a bit of weight too it.


----------



## madhatter77 (May 20, 2013)

I always take watches on bracelet if possible, but this type of bracelet on is so bloody ugly and tacky in my eyes. It ruins this watch for me which I otherwise like very much. If they only had it on a speedmaster style bracelet ... I never understood why they changed from speedmaster type bracelet to this in the first place. 

It would also be business-wise better to develop a collection of a few bracelet types, characteristic for the brand and make them available to their lineup of watches. While this would be more economical it would also be easyer to comprehend for the consumer, look classier and not all over the place. Instead they now practically have a unique design for every line of models. I mean - it shouldn't be that difficult: the have watches with lyre and straight lugs. Do a couple of designs based on the speedmaster bracelet tweaked to look good on one and the other type of lugs and a bead-of-riceier type of bracelet and have the widths and end lugs ready for consumer to choose. And never ever resurrect this atrocity. 
End rant.


----------



## ramp1516 (Jun 29, 2015)

madhatter77 said:


> I always take watches on bracelet if possible, but this type of bracelet on is so bloody ugly and tacky in my eyes. It ruins this watch for me which I otherwise like very much. If they only had it on a speedmaster style bracelet ... I never understood why they changed from speedmaster type bracelet to this in the first place.
> 
> It would also be business-wise better to develop a collection of a few bracelet types, characteristic for the brand and make them available to their lineup of watches. While this would be more economical it would also be easyer to comprehend for the consumer, look classier and not all over the place. Instead they now practically have a unique design for every line of models. I mean - it shouldn't be that difficult: the have watches with lyre and straight lugs. Do a couple of designs based on the speedmaster bracelet tweaked to look good on one and the other type of lugs and a bead-of-riceier type of bracelet and have the widths and end lugs ready for consumer to choose. And never ever resurrect this atrocity.
> End rant.


Totally agree 100% with above. Love the watch, hate the bracelet. Would like to know if any other 20MM Omega bracelets from other models fit the 2018/2019 Seamaster 300????????????? I inquired to Omega directly, and got no response.

Anyone out there have older Seamaster/Planet Ocean with 20MM bracelet, and newest Seamaster 2018/19 model and can do a bracelet swap and confirm compatibility?


----------



## PhotonX (May 19, 2019)

Do the waves on the white dial give the watch a different look at various angles like they provide on the black and blue dial


----------



## sager (Dec 16, 2011)

Shouldn't these be delivered to stores soon? Cannot wait to see it in the metal.


----------



## sager (Dec 16, 2011)

Found this picture on Instagram. Dated two days ago. Pretty sweet.


----------



## Buschyfor3 (Nov 12, 2018)

I like it, but I'd like it a lot better if the Seamaster wordmark and the tip of the second hand were done in black (or blue).


----------



## sager (Dec 16, 2011)

Another recent post taken from Facebook.

Seems like they are starting to trickle in.


----------



## avalvo (Feb 26, 2011)

Mine came the other day. Way better than a Sub and a much better value overall.









Sent from my LYA-L29 using Tapatalk


----------



## GreatScott (Nov 19, 2016)

avalvo said:


> Mine came the other day. Way better than a Sub and a much better value overall.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Something is wrong here, it should have black hands?!?!?

Sent from my Pixel 2 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## TroutRunner (Jan 10, 2012)

Hands are probably washed out in the pic by the direct sunlight.


----------



## avalvo (Feb 26, 2011)

Yes, hands are black

Sent from my LYA-L29 using Tapatalk


----------



## GreatScott (Nov 19, 2016)

I wish someone would post a YouTube of this... Pretty please.

Sent from my Pixel 2 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## J-Rob (Apr 4, 2012)

This is the only Omega model that I’m interested in, would love to have it on bracelet and rubber. 

What will these be going for on the grey market? Would love to pick one up at a good discount.


----------



## abeyk (Mar 24, 2018)

Are the indices painted black as well? Can't really tell from the pictures. Either way it looks like it has good contrast and legibility


----------



## GreatScott (Nov 19, 2016)

J-Rob said:


> This is the only Omega model that I'm interested in, would love to have it on bracelet and rubber.
> 
> What will these be going for on the grey market? Would love to pick one up at a good discount.


I'm seeing them $4300 to $4600, so a good discount.

Sent from my Pixel 2 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## J-Rob (Apr 4, 2012)

GreatScott said:


> J-Rob said:
> 
> 
> > This is the only Omega model that I'm interested in, would love to have it on bracelet and rubber.
> ...


Awesome. Where are you seeing $4300?


----------



## GreatScott (Nov 19, 2016)

Chrono24


----------



## J-Rob (Apr 4, 2012)

GreatScott said:


> Chrono24


Thanks, just found one for $4200.

Does anyone know where I could pick up a rubber strap that fits like the OEM rubber?


----------



## Axlwatches (Jul 10, 2019)

avalvo said:


> Any one seen it in the flash yet?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


rival the explorer ii in my book. thats CLEAN... rolex oyster bracelet is better though


----------



## MichaelB25 (Jun 1, 2013)

igaxll said:


> rival the explorer ii in my book. thats CLEAN... rolex oyster bracelet is better though


I'm wearing a Polar Explorer now, and while i'm not a huge fan of the Seamaster's bracelet for styling reasons (I used to have a previous gen SMPc), I do think it was more comfortable than an oyster without glidelock. That Rolex refuses to put glidelock on sports watches at this price point is insane, and 5mm for easylink is too much of an adjustment to truly be useful. I actually mostly wear my Polar on Rubber B / Nato straps.


----------



## avalvo (Feb 26, 2011)

I have both Omega and Rolex. The Seamaster Bracelet is way more comfortable than the Oyster, hands down. It conflrms to the wrist perfectly. 

Sent from my LYA-L29 using Tapatalk


----------



## avalvo (Feb 26, 2011)

If you want a Rubber strap, look at the Zealande straps. They are very soft and well made. 

Sent from my LYA-L29 using Tapatalk


----------



## GreatScott (Nov 19, 2016)

J-Rob said:


> Thanks, just found one for $4200.
> 
> Does anyone know where I could pick up a rubber strap that fits like the OEM rubber?


So, did you buy it??


----------



## Mirabello1 (Sep 1, 2011)

Great watch, but I still think that helium release growth coming out of the side looks horrible


----------



## GreatScott (Nov 19, 2016)

J-Rob said:


> Thanks, just found one for $4200.
> 
> Does anyone know where I could pick up a rubber strap that fits like the OEM rubber?


So, did you buy it??


----------



## bber45 (Aug 13, 2018)

Mirabello1 said:


> Great watch, but I still think that helium release growth coming out of the side looks horrible


Well, when you are wearing you forget it's there. Also, it's a great convo starter. I tell people that it has a removable Laser Cuter like 007 had in Golden eye.


----------



## bber45 (Aug 13, 2018)

avalvo said:


> If you want a Rubber strap, look at the Zealande straps. They are very soft and well made.
> 
> Sent from my LYA-L29 using Tapatalk


Have you picked one up? Looks pretty close to the OEM minus the Seamaster written on the sides. For $175 it better be up to snuff.


----------



## avalvo (Feb 26, 2011)

Yes, I have one on my previous generation SMP. 

Sent from my LYA-L29 using Tapatalk


----------



## Itgb (Oct 10, 2014)

Saw one in person this weekend and it looks good. Not convinced I can pull off the new 42mm case though.


----------



## HiggsBoson (Oct 12, 2009)

Mirabello1 said:


> Great watch, but I still think that helium release growth coming out of the side looks horrible


I agree, 100%. The watch would look so much better without it. <|


----------



## anonymousmoose (Sep 17, 2007)

Itgb said:


> Saw one in person this weekend and it looks good. Not convinced I can pull off the new 42mm case though.


Wrist shot?


----------



## J-Rob (Apr 4, 2012)

GreatScott said:


> J-Rob said:
> 
> 
> > Thanks, just found one for $4200.
> ...


Looking for the rubber strap to go with it before I pull the trigger.


----------



## solesman (Dec 3, 2009)

HiggsBoson said:


> I agree, 100%. The watch would look so much better without it. <|


Sadly it's become a signature for the 300m and PO. The older of both had smaller and less noticeable HE valves. Hence I'll never buy one of these or a new PO.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## geckobros (Mar 9, 2009)

Mirabello1 said:


> Great watch, but I still think that helium release growth coming out of the side looks horrible


Just about sums up how I feel about it. If it didn't have the Reese's cup poking out of the side I would be all over this. I will still take a look once my AD has them. Until then...


----------



## Independent George (Sep 10, 2018)

Mirabello1 said:


> Great watch, but I still think that helium release growth coming out of the side looks horrible


I actually have grown to like the Helium valve, for two reasons. First, it reminds me that I am actually wearing a true professional spec watch. Second, it differentiates the Seamaster from all the other dive watches out there. Lose it and it's just another one of the 10 billion dive watches out there that all look the same.


----------



## Impeccable Watches (Apr 26, 2018)

Since this one came out its taken my favored spot of the new 300 series! 
Great piece, fantastic dial.


----------



## Impeccable Watches (Apr 26, 2018)

Since this one came out its taken my favored spot of the new 300 series! 
Great piece, fantastic dial.


----------



## Itgb (Oct 10, 2014)

anonymousmoose said:


> Wrist shot?


Sorry no wrist shot. The white dial was on hold for someone else and they wouldn't let me try it on.

I've tried on previous SMPc 41mm back to back with the new 42mm and prefer the old size. But the white dial/black bezel color combo is fantastic.


----------



## Meatshield the Yeti (Jun 18, 2019)

avalvo said:


> Any one seen it in the flash yet?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Oooooooh. That white dial looks so nice with the wavy texturing. I like!


----------



## greent54 (Apr 7, 2018)

Itgb said:


> Sorry no wrist shot. The white dial was on hold for someone else and they wouldn't let me try it on.
> 
> I've tried on previous SMPc 41mm back to back with the new 42mm and prefer the old size. But the white dial/black bezel color combo is fantastic.


The new size ok as long as you wear it on a rubber strap with is nice and comfortable

Sent from my SM-N975F using Tapatalk


----------



## avalvo (Feb 26, 2011)

The larger size definitely make is a watch with more presence. This might not be for everyone, but I do like the way it catches the eye and it is so readable. 

Sent from my LYA-L29 using Tapatalk


----------



## Spiffy (Mar 7, 2013)

Meatshield the Yeti said:


> Oooooooh. That white dial looks so nice with the wavy texturing. I like!


Grand Seiko snowflake feels!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Steeltown (May 23, 2013)

Very sharp. Would love to see it on the wrist.


----------



## Bizcut1 (Jan 1, 2014)

Definitely a must try on at the OB...we will see...


----------



## greent54 (Apr 7, 2018)

Sal09 said:


> Grand Seiko snowflake feels!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


So true very nice the blue close up

Sent from my SM-N975F using Tapatalk


----------



## greent54 (Apr 7, 2018)

avalvo said:


> If you want a Rubber strap, look at the Zealande straps. They are very soft and well made.
> 
> Sent from my LYA-L29 using Tapatalk


Yes you are right the best Rubber strap I have had on any watch so very comfortable must say

Sent from my SM-N975F using Tapatalk


----------



## Steeltown (May 23, 2013)

Is the white dial SMP hard to come by from the AD? Long wait?


----------



## kuuttingg (Jun 5, 2018)

I was able to try it on in an Omega Boutique. The plastic sticker is still on. I must say it is really very attractive and not bulky IMO.


----------



## solesman (Dec 3, 2009)

I found this photo earlier.


----------



## Steeltown (May 23, 2013)

kuuttingg said:


> I was able to try it on in an Omega Boutique. The plastic sticker is still on. I must say it is really very attractive and not bulky IMO.


Thanks for the live pic! Much appreciated. Question: after trying it on, did you get the impression that this watch would look better on (a) the bracelet OR (b) the black rubber strap? Seen some glamour shots on the strap and it looks great. Curious to know your thoughts,


----------



## anonymousmoose (Sep 17, 2007)

Steeltown said:


> Thanks for the live pic! Much appreciated. Question: after trying it on, did you get the impression that this watch would look better on (a) the bracelet OR (b) the black rubber strap? Seen some glamour shots on the strap and it looks great. Curious to know your thoughts,


I think regardless, the bracelet is the way to go. It's for life and the strap will wear. Plus it costs more (stop me if things changed in recent times) to add the bracket later.

There are a lot of aftermarket rubber straps out there too.


----------



## moeharri (Mar 31, 2009)

solesman said:


> I found this photo earlier.
> 
> View attachment 14632537


This photo makes the dial look a lot "creamier" (off white). I'm guessing it's a white balance issue? Regardless, the contrast between the white and black looks awesome.


----------



## solesman (Dec 3, 2009)

moeharri said:


> This photo makes the dial look a lot "creamier" (off white). I'm guessing it's a white balance issue? Regardless, the contrast between the white and black looks awesome.


Yep I think so too. It's the least attractive shot I've seen of it so far, hence sharing it here. White is a tough colour to get right I think. Despite not being a chronograph fan, the current 116500LN Daytona white dial is spot on, as is the Grand Seiko snowflake. Also the Oyster Perpetual 39mm is a beauty too.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## hugof3C (Aug 3, 2017)

moeharri said:


> This photo makes the dial look a lot "creamier" (off white). I'm guessing it's a white balance issue? Regardless, the contrast between the white and black looks awesome.


I don't think there's more than one white tone available for ceramics,
as it isn't painted, there's no question of getting the tone and depth right, 
it's just as it is and as other white ceramics dials are. 
on my screen, it looks bluish rather than creamy, which I wrote off as being due to the anti reflective treatment playing with light, 
but, as far as I know, with ceramics dials and bezels, 
white is white and one is like the next


----------



## Bizcut1 (Jan 1, 2014)

Really beautiful "in the flesh" at the Omega Boutique.


----------



## jandrese (May 11, 2009)

Mine is here. Rubber coming later.


----------



## Kahuna (Nov 15, 2006)

solesman said:


> November according to the Omega website. Looks amazing on black rubber strap.
> 
> View attachment 14513625


Love this watch! This is also on my wish list for 2020.


----------



## solesman (Dec 3, 2009)

jandrese said:


> Mine is here. Rubber coming later.
> 
> View attachment 14637147
> 
> View attachment 14637149


Congratulations! On the black strap it will look incredible!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Steeltown (May 23, 2013)

jandrese said:


> Mine is here. Rubber coming later.
> 
> View attachment 14637147
> 
> View attachment 14637149


That is a beautiful watch. The white dial is such a fresh new way to look at the SMP. I've always associated it so strongly with black and blue, but the silver and now white have really expanded it. The waves look subtle in the photos. Can you see the waves well in person?


----------



## jandrese (May 11, 2009)

Steeltown said:


> That is a beautiful watch. The white dial is such a fresh new way to look at the SMP. I've always associated it so strongly with black and blue, but the silver and now white have really expanded it. The waves look subtle in the photos. Can you see the waves well in person?


The waves are visible sure. Compared to the other models they are more subdued, which I prefer.


----------



## Covenant (Apr 22, 2009)

Steeltown said:


> The waves look subtle in the photos. Can you see the waves well in person?


The wave pattern is more subtle on the white dial than the other colourways. At a distance the dial barely looks patterned at all.


----------



## Steeltown (May 23, 2013)

White dial vs. Blue dial? I’m torn


----------



## Covenant (Apr 22, 2009)

Steeltown said:


> White dial vs. Blue dial? I'm torn


I went back and forth on this a lot too. While both look excellent, ultimately I've decided I prefer the Blue and will be looking to get one next year if finances allow.

The White is slightly dressier IMO and I primarily wear smart casual. The White also seems made for it's rubber strap, while I prefer a bracelet.


----------



## TroutRunner (Jan 10, 2012)

Here's a good vid showing the dial. Seems pretty close to what real would be.


----------



## TroutRunner (Jan 10, 2012)

Double post. Actually got a warning the first one failed. Moving forward!


----------



## Thadmach (Jul 12, 2016)

Tried it on today. I really liked it as much as I thought I would.


----------



## Covenant (Apr 22, 2009)

Man the date window in that photo looks misaligned though!


----------



## Thadmach (Jul 12, 2016)

Covenant said:


> Man the date window in that photo looks misaligned though!


Could be I suppose. I didn't notice it in the store.


----------



## anonymousmoose (Sep 17, 2007)

Covenant said:


> Man the date window in that photo looks misaligned though!


Badly


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

Covenant said:


> Man the date window in that photo looks misaligned though!


An earlier one also looks a little off. Not as much, and it could just be parallax, but still...
https://www.watchuseek.com/f20/seamaster-300-white-dial-5044063-13.html#post50322681



kuuttingg said:


> I was able to try it on in an Omega Boutique. The plastic sticker is still on. I must say it is really very attractive and not bulky IMO.


----------



## Titan II (Dec 11, 2010)

Thadmach said:


> Tried it on today. I really liked it as much as I thought I would.
> View attachment 14648139





Covenant said:


> Man the date window in that photo looks misaligned though!


The time is reading 11:37. Could it be that the watch is in the process if changing over from the 9th to the 10th?

Just a thought.

René


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

Titan II said:


> The time is reading 11:37. Could it be that the watch is in the process if changing over from the 9th to the 10th?
> 
> Just a thought.
> 
> René


It's not a 7S26, though...


----------



## FireMonk3y (May 9, 2014)

The ceramic dial is pretty thick, making the date wheel sit very deep. Just a slight tilt of the watch makes it look misaligned, when it’s really not. I think it’s just more noticeable on the white dial.

After looking at it closer, it does look like it’s starting to advance. Maybe getting ready for mid-night.


----------



## Titan II (Dec 11, 2010)

From the OMEGA website;

"OMEGA uses the quick date-change system, which starts to change the date at about 11.30 pm and comes to its end at 00.10 am. The date of the ending day can be seen in full until 11.50 pm. Between a period of 10 minutes before and after midnight, the calendar jumps and lets appear the date of the next day."

According to the OMEGA website this system is used on the following calibres;

"Quick date-change on calibres 1120, 2300, 2500, 2601, 2610, 2627, 3221, 3301-3, 3304, 3320, 3313, 3330,.3612, 3888, 3890, 8500, 8501, 8521, 8601, 8611

I'm my view, it is entirely possible that a date change has been initiated.

The picture of watch #1 (w1), which is showing the date as the 9th, is taken fairly dead-on, and in my view cannot show such a large deviation at the date window.

The picture of watch #2 (w2), which is showing the date as the 8th, was taken at a slight angle with the camera aiming from the left of the dial. This angle will show the 8 as being closer to the left side of the window than the right...giving the impression of a misaligned date wheel/window.

In my opinion, what we're seeing as a possible misalignment on w1 is actually a movement in the process of a date change.

René


----------



## eijiboy (Dec 7, 2006)

Its not misaligned. It initiated the changing date.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dontbelievemejuswatch (May 1, 2014)

Titan II said:


> From the OMEGA website;
> 
> "OMEGA uses the quick date-change system, which starts to change the date at about 11.30 pm and comes to its end at 00.10 am. The date of the ending day can be seen in full until 11.50 pm. Between a period of 10 minutes before and after midnight, the calendar jumps and lets appear the date of the next day."
> 
> ...


Thank you for the spec on this. The "misaligned" 9 brought me here

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## hugof3C (Aug 3, 2017)

Titan II said:


> From the OMEGA website;
> 
> "OMEGA uses the quick date-change system, which starts to change the date at about 11.30 pm and comes to its end at 00.10 am. The date of the ending day can be seen in full until 11.50 pm. Between a period of 10 minutes before and after midnight, the calendar jumps and lets appear the date of the next day."
> 
> ...


correct, my 8500 is exactly the same, 
it starts with a very slow clockwise movement, then a sudden jump to the next Nº at around midnight.
there are many here with watches running on the listed movements, it's easy to confirm, 
but I see nothing different there from any other.


----------



## Sturmgewehr1944 (Sep 18, 2019)

Going to stop at my AD next week and check this out !!


----------



## Titan II (Dec 11, 2010)

dontbelievemejuswatch said:


> Titan II said:
> 
> 
> > From the OMEGA website;
> ...


My pleasure! Happy the info was helpful.

René


----------



## jason10mm (Feb 5, 2018)

Swung by my local OB but they didn't have any on stock. Really excited to see it eventually.


----------



## Ctaranti (May 10, 2008)

I love mine! Really clean and striking look. And, this watch is maybe the most accurate I have every had - the master chronometer movement is really proving itself.


----------



## Mirabello1 (Sep 1, 2011)

I have to admit here's the way I wish they would have made this watch.. notice what my finger is covering..


----------



## solesman (Dec 3, 2009)

Totally agree.



Mirabello1 said:


> I have to admit here's the way I wish they would have made this watch.. notice what my finger is covering..


----------



## solesman (Dec 3, 2009)

Totally agree.



Mirabello1 said:


> I have to admit here's the way I wish they would have made this watch.. notice what my finger is covering..


----------



## anonymousmoose (Sep 17, 2007)

Mirabello1 said:


> I have to admit here's the way I wish they would have made this watch.. notice what my finger is covering..


Nope. HE valve makes it what it is. Love that valve!


----------



## PhotonX (May 19, 2019)

I would like to see a GMT version of the white Seamaster 300m in 2020!!


----------



## Sturmgewehr1944 (Sep 18, 2019)

Ctaranti said:


> I love mine! Really clean and striking look. And, this watch is maybe the most accurate I have every had - the master chronometer movement is really proving itself.
> 
> View attachment 14652159


Just Amazing looking ! Looks like I need to start setting some $$$ back for this one !


----------



## stiffler009 (Nov 20, 2018)

Looks good. I can’t say much but the sea master is a class


----------



## anonymousmoose (Sep 17, 2007)

Sturmgewehr1944 said:


> Just Amazing looking ! Looks like I need to start setting some $$$ back for this one !


I know how you feel! Alas I have an SMP I'll never sell and I can't see my hard earned spent on two. Maybe if I win lotto I'll get it and an SMP in all colours.


----------



## Steeltown (May 23, 2013)

I’d love to see more real life pics of the SMP white dial - SS bracelet vs. rubber strap, natural light vs. artificial. I’m leaning toward the black dial but there’s something about this one


----------



## BT1985 (Jan 8, 2019)

Here's mine









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## avalvo (Feb 26, 2011)

One of my favorites.









Sent from my LYA-L29 using Tapatalk


----------



## Hoyakemono (Dec 10, 2019)

Does anybody have this watch with other than the OEM bracelet or the rubber strap? I would love to see how it looks with NATO or leather.


----------



## dayman-v-nightman (Jun 12, 2019)

The white dial is so nice, so clean. Who would pay through the nose for an exp 2 when you can get this watch?


----------



## stamsd (Jun 10, 2010)

dayman-v-nightman said:


> The white dial is so nice, so clean. Who would pay through the nose for an exp 2 when you can get this watch?


Other than that pesky GMT complication? Right. I own both brands and love them. Do we really want to go OoO?.....


----------



## HiggsBoson (Oct 12, 2009)

dayman-v-nightman said:


> The white dial is so nice, so clean. Who would pay through the nose for an exp 2 when you can get this watch?


I agree. Seems some people, just have to have a watch, with 'Rolex' on the dial. ;-)


----------



## stamsd (Jun 10, 2010)

solesman said:


> Totally agree.


+2
The passive valve on the oTHER company's watch is much cleaner


----------



## solesman (Dec 3, 2009)

Hoyakemono said:


> Does anybody have this watch with other than the OEM bracelet or the rubber strap? I would love to see how it looks with NATO or leather.


Try out the nato checker on the omega website.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Hoyakemono (Dec 10, 2019)

solesman said:


> Try out the nato checker on the omega website.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I have tried that before but it doesn't work for the white dial one unfortunately


----------



## solesman (Dec 3, 2009)

Ah ok. That happened with an Aqua Terra I was checking out.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TurboCombo (Nov 6, 2019)

Hoyakemono said:


> Does anybody have this watch with other than the OEM bracelet or the rubber strap? I would love to see how it looks with NATO or leather.


Not NATO or leather but I wear mine on the Silver Snoopy strap.


----------



## avalvo (Feb 26, 2011)

Interesting. The lug with is 20mm - correct? 

Sent from my LYA-L29 using Tapatalk


----------



## solesman (Dec 3, 2009)

TurboCombo said:


> Not NATO or leather but I wear mine on the Silver Snoopy strap.
> 
> View attachment 14694463


That's a superb combo! Nicely done!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## excelerater (Jan 9, 2016)

Great looking watch,it looks like the numeral 11 is crooked and the bezel does not line up with the numeral markers


----------



## jason10mm (Feb 5, 2018)

excelerater said:


> Great looking watch,it looks like the numeral 11 is crooked and the bezel does not line up with the numeral markers


Given that the bezel and dial are on two different planes, I don't think it is possible to line up every marker on both, especially with a casual photograph. I'm looking at my seamaster right now and I have to roll it around a bit for every marker to line up and there is an extremely narrow sweet spot where they are all mostly aligned. But I'm pretty confident that if I put everything one the same level they would all line up.

Anyway, alignment is very tricky to judge with photos IMHO. Given that these things are probably all coming from the same initial design spec, I don't think you would see much individual variation (i.e. they are all aligned or none are) provided the bezel is centered properly.


----------



## TurboCombo (Nov 6, 2019)

avalvo said:


> Interesting. The lug with is 20mm - correct?
> 
> Sent from my LYA-L29 using Tapatalk


Yep! Lug width is 20mm and tapers down to 18mm at the clasp.


----------



## derekdeadend (Dec 11, 2019)

man i reaaaalllllly like this watch. i hope some hit the used market soon


----------



## turb0wned (Feb 15, 2013)

I sold my grey dial 300 as I grew kinda tired of it... I'm really liking this white dial but i'm torn between this one or the black dial. Not sure if I will end up getting tired of the white dial as well or not.


----------



## solesman (Dec 3, 2009)

Black is certainly the safe option. The grey for me was too much metal. On rubber strap it helps, but still. I like white dials, but have yet to buy one. Agree that this particular model looks amazing though!



turb0wned said:


> I sold my grey dial 300 as I grew kinda tired of it... I'm really liking this white dial but i'm torn between this one or the black dial. Not sure if I will end up getting tired of the white dial as well or not.


----------



## Steeltown (May 23, 2013)

The AD sent me some pics of the white dial side-by-side for comparison. Here it is with the blue


----------



## Steeltown (May 23, 2013)

Here’s another with the grey


----------



## Steeltown (May 23, 2013)

I wanted to see the white dial next to the black dial, but the AD didn’t have one on hand at the time. I’m totally stuck on the black dial vs. white dial decision.


----------



## mjrchabot (Apr 5, 2011)

Steeltown said:


> Here's another with the grey


I feel like this is a watch that needs to be seen in person to appreciate. I find white dials are hard to really appreciate in pictures.

My fear is the white dial may give it the appearance to wear larger than it is too.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jgordonfresh (Jul 24, 2013)

Add me to the list of satisfied customers!!!


----------



## navjing0614 (Oct 18, 2013)

The black one. 









Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


----------



## bber45 (Aug 13, 2018)

Well, finally got a chance to scope out the great white in person. I must say, that it is *****ing. If I didn't have the OG blue, certainly would have snatched it up. Here is a side by side. Can't go wrong with either color.


----------



## imranbecks (Oct 3, 2008)

I'm reminded of a panda whenever I see the watch... Omega SMP Panda..lol..


----------



## ryanb741 (May 31, 2006)

I bought one yesterday. Superb watch









Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## greent54 (Apr 7, 2018)

ryanb741 said:


> I bought one yesterday. Superb watch
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Have a blue one but the Seiko LX PROSPEX spring drive is a better watch

Sent from my SM-N975F using Tapatalk


----------



## GreatScott (Nov 19, 2016)

greent54 said:


> Have a blue one but the Seiko LX PROSPEX spring drive is a better watch
> 
> Sent from my SM-N975F using Tapatalk


I think this Omega is far better, but to each their own.

Sent from my Pixel 2 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## solesman (Dec 3, 2009)

Which model Prospex do you have and in what ways is it a better watch?



greent54 said:


> Have a blue one but the Seiko LX PROSPEX spring drive is a better watch
> 
> Sent from my SM-N975F using Tapatalk


----------



## anonymousmoose (Sep 17, 2007)

greent54 said:


> Have a blue one but the Seiko LX PROSPEX spring drive is a better watch
> 
> Sent from my SM-N975F using Tapatalk


What an interesting comment when replying to someone who is celebrating their new watch.


----------



## fx2243 (Jun 12, 2017)

greent54 said:


> Have a blue one but the Seiko LX PROSPEX spring drive is a better watch
> 
> Sent from my SM-N975F using Tapatalk


The "best" watch is very subjective, specs/finishing aside, whatever watch makes you feel happy when checking the time is the best for you.

Obviously, the white dialled seamaster is the best in this case because it's a fantastic looking watch. Vive la difference!

Merry Christmas


----------



## Steeltown (May 23, 2013)

Just looked at all 4 dial colors at the AD. All very nice. For me, I’m always going to lean toward black, but the white was sharp enough to give me an internal conflict. The blue is beautiful, but I gave the edge to black because it kinda goes with everything. The gray is nice, but it was definitely my 4th place.


----------



## Steeltown (May 23, 2013)

Here are some photos I took


----------



## Steeltown (May 23, 2013)

Blue


----------



## Steeltown (May 23, 2013)

Black


----------



## Steeltown (May 23, 2013)

...and white


----------



## breitlingso08 (Jun 14, 2008)

anonymousmoose said:


> What an interesting comment when replying to someone who is celebrating their new watch.


I'll say it, it's a douchey thing to say. Instead of saying congrats on getting your new watch, I'll say something negative and trash your thread. 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## PolishX (Nov 12, 2007)

Those wont be cheap


----------



## Smith.bryce77 (Sep 25, 2019)

Steeltown said:


> Here are some photos I took


This looks the best in my opinion and the rest are all tied for 2nd place these are so hard to go wrong with.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Steeltown (May 23, 2013)

Smith.bryce77 said:


> Steeltown said:
> 
> 
> > Here are some photos I took
> ...


It's true. Very tough choice and can't pick a bad one. One dealer described the black dial as "classic but status quo," and the white dial as "trendy but unique." If you have a previous SMP in blue or black, it's very tempting to choose the white to mix it up. If it's your only watch, the black would serve better and be more versatile. I tend to favor the classic dial colors, especially black.


----------



## anonymousmoose (Sep 17, 2007)

Was in the city with my daughter... tried one on.

Photos blurry because I was juggling my 2 year old whilst taking the wrist shot.










I'll have to continue to make do with this


----------



## BT1985 (Jan 8, 2019)

anonymousmoose said:


> Was in the city with my daughter... tried one on.
> 
> Photos blurry because I was juggling my 2 year old whilst taking the wrist shot.
> 
> ...


I found that the white dial SMP pairs nicely with a two year old...five year old too.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Drksaint (Dec 30, 2012)

That's a gorgeous watch...I always loved the Seamaster in a white dial. I would sell my GMT for this one but I don't love the escape valve. Congrats to everyone who purchased this beauty! My great white says hi


----------



## anonymousmoose (Sep 17, 2007)

Drksaint said:


> That's a gorgeous watch...I always loved the Seamaster in a white dial. I would sell my GMT for this one but I don't love the escape valve. Congrats to everyone who purchased this beauty! My great white says hi
> View attachment 14758877


Don't sell it. That is one great looking watch


----------



## Mirabello1 (Sep 1, 2011)

Okay I'm about to do something I've rarely done on WUS... I have criticized this watch heavily because of the helium escape valve being so ugly... Well I was completely wrong and made all my judgments off of photos. I just saw this watch in person and put it on my wrist and it was gorgeous. The helium escaped valve in person is no big deal. I liked it so much I ordered one. Cheers...


----------



## geckobros (Mar 9, 2009)

Mirabello1 said:


> Okay I'm about to do something I've rarely done on WUS... I have criticized this watch heavily because of the helium escape valve being so ugly... Well I was completely wrong and made all my judgments off of photos. I just saw this watch in person and put it on my wrist and it was gorgeous. The helium escaped valve in person is no big deal. I liked it so much I ordered one. Cheers...


Oh no! You have joined the Dark Side. Just kidding and congrats!


----------



## cda555 (May 2, 2016)

Mirabello1 said:


> Okay I'm about to do something I've rarely done on WUS... I have criticized this watch heavily because of the helium escape valve being so ugly... Well I was completely wrong and made all my judgments off of photos. I just saw this watch in person and put it on my wrist and it was gorgeous. The helium escaped valve in person is no big deal. I liked it so much I ordered one. Cheers...


I wear my black dial daily and never pay attention to the HEV. I honestly forget about it until I read a comment mentioning it.


----------



## Dougiebaby (Jun 21, 2017)

BT1985 said:


> Here's mine
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Beautiful ... do you prefer it on bracelet or rubber strap?


----------



## yngrshr (Dec 6, 2014)

I'll go with this:

I prefer it on bracelet but also bought a Zealande rubber strap. I didn't want to spring for the cost of the OEM Omega rubber and the Zealande piece was super well made and really high quality vulcanized rubber. Felt it was the best of both worlds. The SMPc bracelet and clasp are phenomenal and super expensive to buy separately. And the near infinite adjustment on the clasp always allows for a perfect fit. And when I want to be a bit rough, the bracelet is very easy to remove and the Zealande fits right on.

If you want to remove links, just make sure you have a proper screwdriver. I use this 1.8mm for the Omega and it works on the screws perfectly: https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B001BHLWFS/ref=ppx_yo_dt_b_search_asin_title?ie=UTF8&psc=1


----------



## yngrshr (Dec 6, 2014)

Mirabello1 said:


> Okay I'm about to do something I've rarely done on WUS... I have criticized this watch heavily because of the helium escape valve being so ugly... Well I was completely wrong and made all my judgments off of photos. I just saw this watch in person and put it on my wrist and it was gorgeous. The helium escaped valve in person is no big deal. I liked it so much I ordered one. Cheers...


Congrats and enjoy! A bunch of us on the Rolex board, here, also own and love this watch (well, I own the white, there are two blacks, a blue, and one silver). Phenomenal timepiece and goes in any collection. Each color is spectacular.


----------



## Dougiebaby (Jun 21, 2017)

I just purchased one today from an AD in FL (I live in NC). My salesperson took a pic of it before shipping it - I will receive it on Thursday. I am very excited about this one! 

Other than G-Shocks and my Apple Watch, I have never purchased a watch on a rubber strap. The AD had white on both bracelet and rubber, but for some reason, I only want this watch on rubber. Having never seen one in the metal, the videos on YouTube make this thing look like a stunner! Can't wait to actually see it.


----------



## King0424 (Dec 27, 2015)

That is one gorgeous time piece.. I couldn't wear it, just sit and stare.


----------



## jamnesiac34 (Apr 19, 2012)

I love this watch so much, but sadly it is too large for my small wrist. A 38mm version would so great!


----------



## jamnesiac34 (Apr 19, 2012)

Drksaint said:


> That's a gorgeous watch...I always loved the Seamaster in a white dial. I would sell my GMT for this one but I don't love the escape valve. Congrats to everyone who purchased this beauty! My great white says hi
> View attachment 14758877


Man, that is a beautiful watch!


----------



## Mr Hyde (Oct 20, 2006)

Drksaint said:


> That's a gorgeous watch...I always loved the Seamaster in a white dial. I would sell my GMT for this one but I don't love the escape valve. Congrats to everyone who purchased this beauty! My great white says hi
> View attachment 14758877


I know this is an older post, but this is also such a beautiful, beautiful watch... Thought I'd never replace my 2254, but this one would make me think twice.


----------



## GreatScott (Nov 19, 2016)

Let me tell you, it's even better in person. It has replaced all my other watches which cost multiples more.

Sent from my Pixel 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## munichblue (Feb 20, 2008)

It's on my wrist for almost one month and I'm still very much in love. Bracelet or strap, both beautiful.


----------



## TexasTee (Dec 9, 2010)

Love that Mike! Mine says hi from Texas.

I sure need the strap too.


----------



## Tzoid (Jul 27, 2012)

I'll play...


----------



## GreatScott (Nov 19, 2016)

Oh, me too. We should start a white dial only thread.
















Sent from my Pixel 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## AwatchS (Jun 17, 2019)

That dial is stunning. Dam my small wrists!


----------



## asfalloth (Feb 22, 2006)

You will love it 










Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

Looking great!

How are you folks finding the overall legibility on the white dial?

Does the dark chrome application to the hands and indices keep it easy to read?

Or does it wash out? Which plagues a lot of white dialed watches?

Cheers!


----------



## FMINUS (Oct 7, 2012)

Love it.









Sent from my SM-G988U using Tapatalk


----------



## Buick (Mar 21, 2019)

asfalloth said:


> You will love it
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I was under the impression that the minute hand and bezel pip had green lume on this model to make them stand out from the rest of the hands and indices?


----------



## JLittle (Nov 7, 2020)

Buick said:


> I was under the impression that the minute hand and bezel pip had green lume on this model to make them stand out from the rest of the hands and indices?


Certainly supposed to


----------



## ManhattanMD (Dec 26, 2020)

asfalloth said:


> You will love it
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Something about the lume on this watch seems off to me... here's what it's supposed to look like.


----------



## GreatScott (Nov 19, 2016)

boatswain said:


> Looking great!
> 
> How are you folks finding the overall legibility on the white dial?
> 
> ...


My lume sucks!! I am interested in what others say.

during the day, it is the most legible watch ever. The black on the white just pops. It is really stunning.

also, my hands are blue and green so I am not sure what's going on with that pic. Above.


----------



## Ghost410 (May 14, 2014)

The more i see this watch, the more i like it. Going to unload my current diver to pick one up


----------



## Garcia242 (Jan 22, 2018)

I've been really liking some white dials lately. But I just don't like the black bezel on this one. I love the SMP but this one just doesn't do it for me. Now if that bezel was grey... I'd be all over it!


----------



## Ghost410 (May 14, 2014)

Garcia242 said:


> I've been really liking some white dials lately. But I just don't like the black bezel on this one. I love the SMP but this one just doesn't do it for me. Now if that bezel was grey... I'd be all over it!


Oh the stark contrast between white dial and black ceramic bezel is exactly what I love


----------



## word140 (Oct 2, 2018)

The legibility is fantastic and it is my favorite watch I have owned. None of the rest, to date, are even close.


----------



## GreatScott (Nov 19, 2016)

Garcia242 said:


> I've been really liking some white dials lately. But I just don't like the black bezel on this one. I love the SMP but this one just doesn't do it for me. Now if that bezel was grey... I'd be all over it!


what you also cannot see in the pics is the perfect match of the ceramic inlaid bezel numbers to the dial. It is absolute perfection. The Rolex sub is an off grey and dull, and also collects dust since it isn't flush. This is sooo much better.


----------



## Ctaranti (May 10, 2008)

Agree with the many comments here that the white dial Diver is a fantastic looking watch. Great wrist presence and a movement that has been phenomenally accurate. One of my all-time favorite pieces.


----------



## Buick (Mar 21, 2019)

GreatScott said:


> My lume sucks!! I am interested in what others say.
> 
> during the day, it is the most legible watch ever. The black on the white just pops. It is really stunning.
> 
> also, my hands are blue and green so I am not sure what's going on with that pic. Above.


What is the issue with your lume? It looks bright in your photograph (mysteriously non-green hand and pip aside). Is in not lasting well?


----------



## GreatScott (Nov 19, 2016)

That is not mine. Mine is the correct colors. It's the lume on the hands, pretty soft.

Sent from my Pixel 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## GeorgeV2020 (Dec 21, 2020)

Going to pick mine up in a couple hours! I'll see if I can get a decent photo. I originally wanted the blue/blue. It is nice but the black/white just really does it for me. The black/black looked a lot better in person than I was expecting. It would definitely be the "dressiest" or could pass better in an office environment maybe. The grey dial just didn't stand out for me, I liked it least.


----------



## Pbmatt (Nov 3, 2011)

Just picked up a blue/blue and it’s spectacular but I was really on the fence with the white dial. I’m a sucker for a white dial but don’t love the black bezel. If they made it with a blue bezel or a white bezel I’d be in. My favorite watch is my great white and I’ve also got an SMP Prof Chrono with a white dial. Love them all.


----------



## GeorgeV2020 (Dec 21, 2020)

Here it is!








The two colors of lume show up pretty well here.


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

GeorgeV2020 said:


> View attachment 15734916
> 
> Here it is!
> View attachment 15734917
> ...


Congrats!

Looks great.


----------



## Ghost410 (May 14, 2014)

Those lum shots


----------



## 1Rob (Dec 31, 2020)

The white dial is one of my favorite color options on the seamaster. At least from the pictures I have seen. maybe one day.


----------



## FFabian (Aug 7, 2015)

Anyone got any pictures with a Nato strap? I imagine a Bond-style or the Omega-OEM with the white stripe looks probably fantastic.


----------



## Ghost410 (May 14, 2014)

These keep growing on me more and more as I look through this thread. I really need to talk myself out of it as I really do not need it


----------



## rfung (Nov 12, 2014)

Did you buy both the bracelet and strap? I've only now been turned on to this white dial and the black strap seemed to be the winner for me in photos, but i'm warming up to the bracelet look too. How heavy are they in strap and bracelet modes?



munichblue said:


> It's on my wrist for almost one month and I'm still very much in love. Bracelet or strap, both beautiful.
> 
> View attachment 15715174
> 
> ...


----------



## ManhattanMD (Dec 26, 2020)

rfung said:


> Did you buy both the bracelet and strap? I've only now been turned on to this white dial and the black strap seemed to be the winner for me in photos, but i'm warming up to the bracelet look too. How heavy are they in strap and bracelet modes?


I originally bought the watch with the bracelet and it looks fantastic, but I found it was a tad too heavy for me. I bought the strap a year later and have been wearing it on the rubber ever since. I suggest buying it on the bracelet, since it will be more expensive if you get it on the rubber but then want to get the bracelet later. Right now I am enjoying it on the strap, but might want to change it up and circle back to the bracelet again.


----------



## JLittle (Nov 7, 2020)

ManhattanMD said:


> I originally bought the watch with the bracelet and it looks fantastic, but I found it was a tad too heavy for me. I bought the strap a year later and have been wearing it on the rubber ever since. I suggest buying it on the bracelet, since it will be more expensive if you get it on the rubber but then want to get the bracelet later. Right now I am enjoying it on the strap, but might want to change it up and circle back to the bracelet again.
> 
> View attachment 15740670
> 
> ...


If I buy it, I'll buy it on the rubber. Then if I want to wear it on a bracelet, I'll take the bracelet off my blue one.

It's amazing looking on the rubber.


----------



## Ghost410 (May 14, 2014)

I love the look on the rubber but I’d definitely want the bracelet as well


----------



## bazelot (Nov 5, 2007)

The grey dial is the best in my mind


----------



## 7ee (Sep 20, 2013)

bazelot said:


> The grey dial is the best in my mind
> View attachment 15742302


I agree but the white is a very close second.


----------



## JLittle (Nov 7, 2020)

bazelot said:


> The grey dial is the best in my mind
> View attachment 15742302


My wife tried to get me to get the silver one. I stayed with the color I wanted, but the silver is absolutely gorgeous. 3rd out of 4 for me in color options.


----------



## bullitt731 (Oct 24, 2006)

I just picked up the white dial version yesterday on the bracelet which I found to be great looking and comfortable. Won't be putting it on a rubber strap since I currently have several other dive watches on rubber and NATO straps. Agree it does look great that way as well though.


----------



## FJR1971 (Nov 26, 2017)

I was dead set on getting the white seamaster, but damn the black one is nice too. Who else has been there between these two?


----------



## ivarm (Jul 1, 2012)

I got the white face on black strap. Beautiful design.


----------



## JLittle (Nov 7, 2020)

FJR1971 said:


> I was dead set on getting the white seamaster, but damn the black one is nice too. Who else has been there between these two?
> View attachment 15747876
> View attachment 15747877


When I ordered my blue one the first time, they sent me the black one. It was nice, but I sent it back cause it's not wha I ordered. I had a bad customer service experience with it, so I just got my money back, I tried again a couple weeks later and I got the blue one as ordered. I will likely get the white one too. IMO, all four color options look great, but for me it goes: Blue, White, Silver, Black.


----------



## ivarm (Jul 1, 2012)

GeorgeV2020 said:


> View attachment 15734916
> 
> Here it is!
> View attachment 15734917
> ...


Here's another nice lume pic I found...


----------



## leathers (Aug 14, 2011)

FMINUS said:


> Love it.
> View attachment 15727009
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G988U using Tapatalk


That's so much nicer than the Rolex


----------



## dcorn (Dec 14, 2020)

FJR1971 said:


> I was dead set on getting the white seamaster, but damn the black one is nice too. Who else has been there between these two?
> View attachment 15747876
> View attachment 15747877


I went straight for the black dial on bracelet, and had already bought a rubber strap before the watch got here. (I eventually figured out I liked the bracelet better).

Then I saw the white dial and I think it looks amaaaaazing on a rubber strap. I just can't bring myself to buy two versions of the same watch/price, so I've been trying to find a similar white dial dive watch that I can get for cheaper.


----------



## LosAngelesTimer (Aug 24, 2017)

Picked mine up four days ago and am loving it. To me, this is the most attractive colorway of the current Seamaster Pro. The few minor negatives so far: it wears large and the lume is not especially impressive. It's not Damasko terrible but it's also nowhere near as potent as you'd find on a Seiko diver or a Pelagos.


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

LosAngelesTimer said:


> Picked mine up four days ago and am loving it. To me, this is the most attractive colorway of the current Seamaster Pros. The few minor negatives so far: it wears large and the lume is not especially impressive. It's not Damasko terrible but it's also nowhere near as potent as what you'd fine on a Seiko or Pelagos.
> 
> View attachment 15750765


Awesome LAT,

Congrats


----------



## LosAngelesTimer (Aug 24, 2017)

boatswain said:


> Awesome LAT,
> 
> Congrats


Thanks. It really is a stunner. I had to force myself to switch watches today - gotta justify owning the rest of the collection, right?


----------



## danber70 (Oct 9, 2018)

My one!


----------



## asfalloth (Feb 22, 2006)

ManhattanMD said:


> Something about the lume on this watch seems off to me... here's what it's supposed to look like.
> View attachment 15727593


I can assure you there's nothing 'off' with my white seamaster, it was merely a trick of the light and my crap photography skills, here's some more rubbish shots to put your mind at ease 


























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## asfalloth (Feb 22, 2006)

FFabian said:


> Anyone got any pictures with a Nato strap? I imagine a Bond-style or the Omega-OEM with the white stripe looks probably fantastic.


As well as the red\black I also have the black\white nato for this one 



























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## LosAngelesTimer (Aug 24, 2017)

Had to try it on a NATO (which I've cut down to single pass) but I prefer it on rubber.


----------



## GreatScott (Nov 19, 2016)

asfalloth said:


> As well as the red\black I also have the black\white nato for this one
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Love the white and black nato, that is really sharp.


----------



## ManhattanMD (Dec 26, 2020)

danber70 said:


> My one!
> View attachment 15754490


What a great picture of a stunning clean dial. The finishing of the dial, hands, and indices is quite excellent for this watch, and my Omega's quality control was easily superior to another brand I purchased that is currently having the dial replaced under warranty because of a manufacturing oversight. That other particular watch also costs twice as much as the Omega.


----------



## AbsoluteMustard (Jun 22, 2009)

The white and black go with any strap color


----------



## AbsoluteMustard (Jun 22, 2009)

I also love when the light catches the hands just right and you see the black polish instead of just being black


----------



## FFabian (Aug 7, 2015)

asfalloth said:


> As well as the red\black I also have the black\white nato for this one


As I guessed - looks fantastic. Thanks for the wrist shot.


----------



## dcorn (Dec 14, 2020)

asfalloth said:


> I can assure you there's nothing 'off' with my white seamaster, it was merely a trick of the light and my crap photography skills, here's some more rubbish shots to put your mind at ease
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Are you trying to drive everyone nuts posting pics with the bezel off center by one click?? Lol


----------

